# Superbowl



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Come on black and yellow


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

So why are you a Steelers fan?

(Any particular personal connection?)


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

ya, got 5$ on the pitts u cheering for the cheesehead?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

characinfan said:


> So why are you a Steelers fan?
> 
> (Any particular personal connection?)


I don't know...maybe Troy Polamalu's hair


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

to the hair!

I've got some family from the Pitt. . . though my mom got confused about exactly what is going on and told me to "cheer for the Penguins" when I talk to them!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

characinfan said:


> to the hair!
> 
> I've got some family from the Pitt. . . though my mom got confused about exactly what is going on and told me to "cheer for the Penguins" when I talk to them!


3 points behind, they're catching up, so the pen is bigger than the steelers? Lemieux is probably a super hero there?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

darned .....


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah... was pretty sad too


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I just saw the halftime on youtube. Man perhaps it's just me but what is with music now a days? My highlight was Slash but he only got like 1-2mins max air time. 

I chased that 2011 halftime with the 2010 The Who halftime and man last years halftime rocked. 

Also got a really bad shudder over Chistina's voice singing the USA national anthem and botching the words but more the over expression on the voice while singing it. >___<;; Why can't they just sing it good without over doing it or putting thier own spin on it so to say.


----------

